
. - Huhty
Can&#x27;t delete sooo...
======
nabla9
Just because you notice something first time, does not mean that it has not
happened before.

Presidents and president-elects are almost always behind class when they are
open areas.

[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.2906280.14814105...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.2906280.1481410576!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_1200/trumpgame11s-1-web.jpg)

[http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/19/article-2344442-1A...](http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/19/article-2344442-1A671657000005DC-653_634x355.jpg)

------
celticninja
same reason all recent presidents do, some people like to shoot at them and
the US has lots of guns.

